

Taiwan’s ‘White Shirt Army,’ spurred by Facebook, takes on political parties - ilamont
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/taiwans-white-shirt-army-spurred-by-facebook-takes-on-political-parties/2013/11/10/4a1fde52-46e4-11e3-bf0c-cebf37c6f484_story.html

======
taspeotis

        Taiwan’s ‘White Shirt Army,’ spurred by Facebook, takes on political parties (washingtonpost.com)
        3 points by ilamont 27 minutes ago
    

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6709216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6709216)

~~~
tokenadult
In fairness to the submitter here, who apparently submitted the canonical URL,
the previous submitter should have trimmed off the referrer code from the URL
before submitting.

